# Smok V8 stick



## NeOAsus (29/3/17)

Advice needed ... regarding charging

Got my Smok V8stick today, but i cant find charging specifications , like can i use my S7 fast charger that puts out 2amps ? Any advice will be greatly appreciated thank you , all you Legends !

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (29/3/17)

Not sure about the V8 stick @NeOAsus

But if you are unsure, its always safer to use a lower charge rate - and its better for the longevity of the battery. So go for 1A if you have the time to wait for a longer charge.

Hopefully someome can find the appropriate charge rate for you for that device

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NeOAsus (29/3/17)

I have googled and googled and checked Smok's site , even mailed them(still waiting) so far nobody has like a dead certain answer. Anyone who likes to look after their precious equipment, only wants the best for it. I agree rather lower and safer to not damage it , at the moment charging it off a blackberry charger which puts out .75amps and thanks Silver for your input

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (29/3/17)

NeOAsus said:


> I have googled and googled and checked Smok's site , even mailed them(still waiting) so far nobody has like a dead certain answer. Anyone who likes to look after their precious equipment, only wants the best for it. I agree rather lower and safer to not damage it , at the moment charging it off a blackberry charger which puts out .75amps and thanks Silver for your input
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



I am no expert on these things @NeOAsus - but I understand your frustrations. Went through the same as you before on a few devices trying to get the exact info and the best info on the charge rate.

I think your stick has a 3000mah battery. And its quite a high power device. So my feeling is that charging it at 1A should be very well within its limitations. And i do think (may need @johan or one of the other guys to correct me here) that if you connect up a 2A charger the stick itself should be intelligent enough to draw only what it needs. At least that is my understanding.

But i suppose your practice of 0.75A is the best for long term life. 

I often charge my 18650 cells at 0.5A in my external chargers. I have spare fresh batts and the ones that need charging get a slow charge. But am not sure if you have a backup device to be able to charge slower.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Cespian (30/3/17)

Hey Bud... most Lithium ion batteries are to be charged at 0.5C to 0.7C... without getting too technical and displaying an array of formulae, the rule of thumb is charging current should be half its mAh/Ah (max). So to be on the safe side (as we dont really know what the circuitry looks like inside the Smok Stick), limit your charging at 1.5A

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (30/3/17)

From how i know these things to work. The charger sits inside your device eg vape/cellphone. What you are getting from the wall is infact your power supply. The charger built in the device will draw as much current as it needs from the power supply to charge the battery.
So if your device is rated at 1amp. And you use a 3amp charger it will only draw the 1 amp as thats all it requires

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tank88 (30/3/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> From how i know these things to work. The charger sits inside your device eg vape/cellphone. What you are getting from the wall is infact your power supply. The charger built in the device will draw as much current as it needs from the power supply to charge the battery.
> So if your device is rated at 1amp. And you use a 3amp charger it will only draw the 1 amp as thats all it requires



What @Kalashnikov has stated is quite correct. The device will only draw as much current as what it can handle safely, regardless of the amperage of the external charger being used. I myself use a Samsung Fast Charger to charge my Ijust S (3000mah battery) and i have had no issues thus far.


----------



## Faheem777 (30/3/17)

Just checked on the @Sir Vape website that the maximum charging port for the V8 stick is 5V 0.8A


----------



## incredible_hullk (30/3/17)

Guys, a dof question - is there a rba available for the big baby beast... some say it works, others says it's doesn't.


----------



## Faheem777 (30/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Guys, a dof question - is there a rba available for the big baby beast... some say it works, others says it's doesn't.



There isn't one available but there is a workaround that guys are using, can't seem to locate the thread where it was discussed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NeOAsus (30/3/17)

Then i will try my 2amp fast charger and see what happens , i mean if anything happens then its all in the name of science right?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scissorhands (30/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Guys, a dof question - is there a rba available for the big baby beast... some say it works, others says it's doesn't.



That one? Not familiar with new smok tanks but I cant see why it wouldn't work.
Cheers

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (30/3/17)

Scissorhands said:


> That one? Not familiar with new smok tanks but I cant see why it wouldn't work.
> Cheers
> 
> View attachment 89994



Just remember you need the extended glass as well . Considering an RBA deck myself and this is what I have found so far for the baby beast

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (30/3/17)

Thanks guys... internationally the extended glass ships with the rba so will remember to get glass as well from our local suppliers


----------



## Smokyg (31/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Guys, a dof question - is there a rba available for the big baby beast... some say it works, others says it's doesn't.


In fact there is, the Big baby beast and the Baby beast use the same coils and decks, when you buy the tank seperate you get the RBA included, jsut ask for the RBA upgrade Kit, ranges between R160 and R210 depending on where you buy. Just check if it fits.


incredible_hullk said:


> Thanks guys... internationally the extended glass ships with the rba so will remember to get glass as well from our local suppliers


Thats correct, just make sure that its the correct one, there are 2, one for the Baby Beast and one for the Big Baby Beast... The only difference is the glass but you'll be pretty screwed if you buy the wrong one.. Lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NeOAsus (31/3/17)

Regarding the charging , SmokTech just replied to my email and said its best to use only a 1amp usb charger 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Pozzi (30/4/17)

The baby beast rba works like a charm on the big baby beast! Have had it for about a month now, hasn't leaked once and it is my first rebuild able deck. Just make sure you get the correct glass. 

The coils that come with the rba take too long to heat up on the stick V8 imo. I have been using 26g kanthal A1 2.5id 5 wraps and it's spot on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

